# Stika Vs gx24



## Avier (Feb 23, 2007)

I was wondering if there's too much difference between both machines.
I know that the gx24 can cut printed transfers, but I do not need that function 
right now.

Is the stika too simple? 
Is it not precise? 
Can the stika cut flock? 
Are the vinyl rolls too wide to fit a small stika?

I just need a cutter for cutting vinyl, flex and flock for tshirts, nothing more.
Anyone can tell me if there is too much difference?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

From what I have read I see this:
Both the Stika and the GX24 have optical eyes to cut around preprinted designs.
There is one vendor out there who will cut the rolls of vinyl for the Stika at no extra charge Specialty Graphics Supply
There is also an issue people have raised with it's cutting method/motor - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t10989.html
That's as much as my little brain knows.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe they both use the same software, but the gx24 is a more industrial unit and cuts quicker. Good luck ... JB


----------



## KurtsShirts (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if either are Mac compatible? If not what is? I'm on a Power Mac G5. I would love to be able to put down the Xacto knife!


----------



## Avier (Feb 23, 2007)

So the stika also has optical drives?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the Roland is mac compatible, but you can check with the vendors to make sure.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

KurtsShirts said:


> Does anyone know if either are Mac compatible? If not what is? I'm on a Power Mac G5. I would love to be able to put down the Xacto knife!


Both are Mac compatible. I've been looking into getting one myself. I'd have to start out small with a Stika.


----------



## KurtsShirts (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna look into it!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rolands are Mac compatible.

Here are a few differences between a Stika and GX-24

GX-24 Optical Registration
Stika Manual Registration

GX-24 24" wide
Stika 15, 12 or 8" wide

GX-24 2-4 year warranty
Stika 1 year warranty

GX-24 is faster and can generate more downforce

GX-24 has a digital control board for changing settings and maneuvering blade origin and position.

Stika is controlled from the software (Stika Navi)

Stika is more of a hobbyist machine in my opinion.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> prometheus said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have read I see this:
> ...


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> > I thought the Stika had a manual registrations system??? The CraftRobo has an optical eye.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that it was, but on reading a PDF of how to set it up, I believe I was wrong.


----------



## Avier (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you very much josh.


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

About 500 bucks or so difference from Stika 15" to GX-24. If you can swing the difference, the gx 24 will do anything you will need starting out. Im still new, but mine is near-flawless, relatively simple to opperate, and worth the money.


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Stika is more of a hobbyist machine in my opinion.


This about sums it up. I used a Roland Stika for about 4 or 5 years. I have used it to cut vinyl stickers and heatpress vinyl for shirts. It has been a very reliable machine and has made my money back over 100x over. However as I'm taking my "side-job" much more seriously I needed to upgrade to something faster. If you're looking for an entry level cutter and do not plan on cutting anything larger than the max width of the "Stika" than it's a great machine to start with. Good luck!


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Can you use Corel X3 to output to a cutter? If so what brand cutter is compatible to Corel? I have been trying to research the same topic, and I think I am getting dizzy....I am looking for a cutter that will allow me to mainly use it for flock and names on the back of shirts. However, if I can avoid it I don't want to have to learn a new program to accomplish this. Can anyone help?


----------



## fat_miao (Jun 18, 2007)

Stika is manual reg. Only Craftrobo currently has optical in the small range. Quite depending to what you need. The larger ones should work if you are going to do signs. 

Some how do try out the flocks / flexs, some does not work with the smaller machines. 

I;m currently using craftrobo & craftrobo pro. My old stika is terriblly old - 15 years old boy.


----------

